# Red Clover Flower Wine



## jbullard1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Have any or you tried this/ What did you think of it?
I have picked the flowers and am going to follow Jack Kellers directions


----------



## jbullard1 (Apr 15, 2009)

jbullard1 said:


> Have any or you tried this/ What did you think of it?
> I have picked the flowers and am going to follow Jack Kellers directions



And should I add pectic enzyme?
Jacks recipe doesn't call for it


----------



## Tom (Apr 15, 2009)

It looks like the recipe simular to dandeloin. I would not add enzyme. Have you tasted it before?


----------



## jbullard1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Tom said:


> It looks like the recipe simular to dandeloin. I would not add enzyme. Have you tasted it before?




Never tasted Clover Wine before Tom
I am very new to winemaking just started last fall making a concord juice redneck wine now I have a pear,sweet potato, white grape/peach, orange apple pineapple and a few others mellowing out


----------



## Tom (Apr 15, 2009)

Keep us posted on this one as well as your others.


----------



## Luc (Apr 15, 2009)

Are you adding raisins for body or any other fruit
then I would surely add pectic enzyme.

If you are adding anything except for the flowers
and sugar: use pectic enzyme.

Luc


----------



## Wade E (Apr 15, 2009)

Be careful with the starting sg as Jacks recipes usually start with pretty high sg's which will usually result in taking around 1 1/2 years or more for the abv to settle in and the wine to smooth out. Sometimes it will just mask the flavor all together!


----------



## smurfe (Apr 15, 2009)

Wade E said:


> Be careful with the starting sg as Jacks recipes usually start with pretty high sg's which will usually result in taking around 1 1/2 years or more for the abv to settle in and the wine to smooth out. Sometimes it will just mask the flavor all together!



I agree. I haven't had a whole lot of desirable results with his recipes. Some are good but overall, they make rocket fuel. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Luc (Apr 16, 2009)

And please make sure that you add sulphites.
Jack does not always list that as an ingredient as he presumes you will always use sulphite........

Last year I had a batch dandelion wine spilling because I did
not think sulphites were needed........

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/04/een-ongenode-gast-uninvited-guest.html

Flowers are likely to contain some nasty bacteria.....

Luc


----------



## jbullard1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help
This is a one gallon batch
I added a campden tablet and used my hydrometer to get a sg of 1.080 I have added the yeast this morning lalvin 1116
And yes to the sugar My first wine was a strawberry from Jacks site and it is just now getting drinkable

I'll keep you updated
I taste tested the must before adding the yeast and it has a very pleasant taste


----------



## jbullard1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well I'm 4 days into this and it smells fantastic, I also stole an ounce or so for a taste, I hope it maintains its character throughout the fermentation

Maybe time to pick enough flowers for a 6 gallon batch


----------



## jbullard1 (Apr 22, 2009)

And here it is in the secondary
Already tastes good enough to drink 
It shocked me at the amount of color that came from the flowers


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2009)

OK looks great  BUT, what does it taste like?


----------



## jbullard1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Tom said:


> OK looks great  BUT, what does it taste like?


The flavor is hard for me to describe "pleasant" "different, but good" 

I'll keep you updated


----------



## Madriver Wines (Apr 22, 2009)

jbullard1 said:


> The flavor is hard for me to describe "pleasant" "different, but good"
> 
> I'll keep you updated


I am impressed with the color as well. Never would of thought you could get that much red out of them. If it tastes half as good as it looks it will be great! Really curious about the flavour ??


----------



## jbullard1 (Apr 22, 2009)

MadRiver
I wish I could do a better job of describing the flavor. It is a very subtle and pleasant flavor, to me anyway.
I have no idea what a "Good" or "Quality" wine is supposed to taste like
I live in rural north Mississippi where bourbon, whiskeys, some Vodkas and commercial beers are the normal drinks with a little "shine" thrown for good measure.
Everyone at my crawfish boil a few weeks ago drank all my Strawberry wine, Pear wine and the girls put a strong dent in my Raspberry/White Grape Kool - Ade. 

About the only thing I know for sure about winemaking is you need to give it time, lots and lots of time. If you think it is ready; rack it again and wait at least 2 more months.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Apr 24, 2009)

I am impressed. One thing we have alot of in Ohio is clover. I think it is red clover but not sure. Nice pinkish red color to the flowers. I may have to try a gallon of this. I am pretty new at this and really getting into experimenting. I have a good supply of 3 liter jugs and want to fill a bunch of them. I have a 3l of strawberry and a 4l of apple going now. Thanks for the pic and keep us posted. You may win a prize for best _looking _wine


----------



## jbullard1 (Apr 24, 2009)

The color has mellowed a little, that picture was taken just after straining out the flower heads and is real cloudy.
The fermentation is slowing and is almost dry


----------



## jbullard1 (May 5, 2009)

Well here we are 13 days later
Fermentation seems to have stopped but will wait a while longer 
Thiefed out a small taste and WOW
It is also clearing fast


----------



## Madriver Wines (May 5, 2009)

It looks great. I am going to have to try this recipe.


----------



## capedread (Oct 13, 2009)

*fantastic colour*

wow the colour is great! I find the flower wines are delicate and mellow in taste, love them! am having loads of problems clearing mine though, happy to see yours looking so clear.
oh and I don't mind rocket fuel lol 
a friend of mine who I gave a bottle of cherry wine to said he couldn't drink more than two and a half glasses then had to go to bed to sleep it off !!!!!! hmmmm great stuff


----------

